# Catfish spots around grand rapids



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

Looking for some catfish spots. I have never tried it before. Either shore or boat fishing would be fine. I'm assuming I'll just use heavy braided line, bait casting set up, circle hooks and some cut bait. Maybe some live if possible


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

Just get on the river and look for logjams, deep holes, or below dams. Anchor upstream of the logjams so the scent flows down into the jam. Cut bait is fine for channel cats, the flatheads like the live stuff, but a big channel cat will grab a bluegill on occasion.

Undertow


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boated a 33 # flathead in the Ottawa co. Riverside park gravel pit trolling a shad rap near the sandy point at the West end of it. In downtown GR I got a 22 pounder before that on a jr. thunderstick and many under that size with gills or crawlers or jigs. The slower deeper water downstream of GR is good too. So my 2 biggest cats were caught on lures in the Grand....FWIW


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Get ahold of me in May,I will be heading out every weekend for cats by then. [Check my photo's for reference]


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

the grand is the place to be


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

P.M. Sent


----------



## CatfishAJ (May 1, 2021)

axisgear said:


> Get ahold of me in May,I will be heading out every weekend for cats by then. [Check my photo's for reference]


I just moved here and have a boat you can contact me [email protected]


----------



## CatfishAJ (May 1, 2021)

ifish4eyes said:


> the grand is the place to be


Just move here and need a fishing partner especially in the boat [email protected]


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

The grand is a great start also the pier heads and dams all around will be great for the next few months. I love small live bluegills or large shrimp on slip sinker rigs good luck it is very addicting lol


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Can’t offer any additional advice that doesn’t include specific spots, but there are plenty of cats in the Grand. I typically catch a couple a year throwing lures for SMB and rock bass.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Use coho eggs as soon as they get in the river, the cats love em


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, AJ. If you live in the GR area and have a boat, you have ready access to some of (if not most of) the best catfishing in the state. I do suggest that you check the date of the post you're replying to. Some of them go way, way back, like the one above you from 2009. Good info, just old.
See you on the Grand.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

all good popular ways to catch cats, but u got a boat, try this, it works for me, in the dark hours, find/know where there r some shallow (3 or 4ft) deep runs, the longer n snag free the better. put a live bait fish on with a little weight n hang it below your bobber, 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 feet i use a 12 to 16 once plastic sprit pop bottle for my float, i flip one out on each side of the boat n drift a long n enjoy the evening,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, until bam ,,,,,,,,,,,,, good luck go gitum


----------



## CatfishAJ (May 1, 2021)

axisgear said:


> Get ahold of me in May,I will be heading out every weekend for cats by then. [Check my photo's for reference]


I'm ready to get out for some cats still have to register the boat do but we are into some 80 degree days and 60 degree nights this week


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

They will be on the move!!!!!


----------

